# Cigar Band Template



## kmarvel

Someone on this forum had a template she shared that she had made.  I have since lost it in cyberspace somewhere.    

 If some use the free Avery template, which one do you choose for a cigar band??
 I don't have PrintMaster or Adobe Photoshop.

 Anyone have a template out there??

 Thanks.
 Kathie


----------



## Hazel

In the Avery Design Pro (free to download), I use the 2" binder insert and it works fine for me. There is also a 1.5" if you prefer something narrower.


----------



## Relle

I just made my own up in word in the tables section, you can change the sizes of the cells that way.


----------



## kmarvel

Mucho thank you, Hazel.  I will look for the 2" binder label in Avery.  

 Kathie


----------



## Hazel

You're welcome! Relle brought up a good point. I've used Word to do labels, too.


----------



## kmarvel

Just tried to download it.  When it loads and you click on the icon to open the program it asks if you are sure I want to uninstall it!!!!  wth???  haha  Definitely has a glitch, so I nixed that.    

 Kathie


----------



## Hazel

This was the Avery Design Pro? Do you already have some type of Avery program? You could click to uninstall and see what happens. Then again, you could just contact Avery and ask why it asks to uninstall the program. I'd give it another try because it easier than using Word, IMO.


----------



## kmarvel

Hazel,  I gave up at 5:30 am this morning on ole Avery.  lol
 BUT.....WOO HOO....I had bought a vendors soap this week and took her label and got the dimensions......played on Word and beginners luck I got it on the first try!!  YAY.
 4 cups of coffee later I was a happy woman.  haha
 Kathie


----------



## whiskandbowl

Ugh I'm almost sure I shared a skinny cigar band template made in Word on here, now I can't find it to post here!


----------



## Hazel

Good for you! Between you and Relle, maybe I shouldn't have given up on Word. On the other hand, I'm so bad with designing labels I need all the help I can get. Now that I have the binder insert set up, I just change the name and ingredients and print off how ever many bands I need. Can you say lazy? Sure...I knew you could.


----------



## kmarvel

Hazel, if anyone wants the template for this 2" cigar band on Word, I can post it later today.


----------



## Hazel

That's sweet of you to offer. I haven't been able to make a good cigar label with Word. (embarrassing to admit) I'd try it because there are some things I can't do on Avery which I could do on Word. Thank you!

If you post it as a new topic, I can make it a sticky so other people can see it. I know people have been complaining we have too many stickies but I think this would be extremely useful for labeling challenged people - like me.


----------



## kmarvel

Hazel, I am at work right now (shhhhhhh) but I will try and get it posted today or for sure on Saturday morning.  I hope it helps some people.  It sure helped me.

 Now I have to figure out hoe to make round labels for my Pringle can bars of soap.  haha

 Kathie


----------



## hdicreations

This is the cigar band template I came up with in Word using text boxes. Oh and you can download fonts from dafont.com, they're free and automatically download into you Word program! 

View attachment Honey lavender.pdf


----------



## Relle

Just had a look at your cigar band. Is this editable ?


----------



## Hazel

Thanks, Kathie! I'll look for it tomorrow. 

@ hdicreations - 

The template is a PDF and I couldn't edit it.


----------



## hdicreations

No its a pdf. Really just a suggestion for design. Do you have Adobe acrobat? If so, you may be able to convert it into a .doc to see the formatting.


----------



## navigator9

I don't get along well with Word. Maybe it's the version I have. I still use Word to make my ingredients labels, but I make my cigar bands with Avery Design Pro. It took a while to get used to, but it was worth it. The thing I like about ADP is that I was able to get four labels to a sheet of paper, which means no waste at all. With Word I was only able to get 3, and the waste really bugged me. When I've made a label for a particular soap, I save it into my "labels" file, so that when I need it, all I have to do is click and print. If you are able to download it, I think you'll like using it. There's a learning curve, but it's pretty user friendly. If there's any way I can figure out how to post a template of my bands I'll do it. (crossed fingers)


----------



## Cindy2428

I read this thread when it came out and decided to play. It's in Word-2010

RRR didn't load- I'm getting an error that it is an invalid file. Gremlins....

3rd times a charm. Wonder why it wouldn't load as Word doc- docx extension? 

View attachment Cigar Bandpdf.pdf


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for sharing! That's a pretty label with the water ripple background.


----------

